# Setup for Tall Guy w/Big Feet?



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

I ride a Rome Machine and it has a 26.2cm (wider) base. It performs great on the whole mountain including the park. For you I would go with a 157 or 159 but thats up to you. A good binding option would be the Rome 390s or Targas. 390s being a little softer for freestyle/park and Targas be a little stiffer and all mountain. I don't want to press my set up on you but it truly is a nice one. (I ride the 390s btw)

Boot wise, go with whatever fits comfortably.


----------



## Dave Legacy (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks for the input. I was currently looking at 163 for length, but that might be a little long and more on the freeride side and less manageable in the park. My current board of choice is the Arbor Wasteland, but I'm still browsing around.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm 6'6" and size 14's and just picked up a Burton Custom X wide. Before that I had rented and always felt horrible on rentals. This board has been great so far. I would definitely recommend it to anyone.


----------



## Dave Legacy (Mar 9, 2008)

maf05r6 said:


> I'm 6'6" and size 14's and just picked up a Burton Custom X wide. Before that I had rented and always felt horrible on rentals. This board has been great so far. I would definitely recommend it to anyone.


What length did you go with? What about boots/bindings? Right now I'm leaning towards the Arbor Wasteland 159 w/Rome 390s. Boots are still way up in the air at the moment and nothing is set in stone.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I got the 164 and Burton co2 bindings.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

maf05r6 said:


> I got the 164 and Burton co2 bindings.


that was gonna be my set up, but both items sold the day before i placed my order..


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

At 160lb I wouldn't go with anything over 159. You would probably be best off with 155-157.


----------



## Dave Legacy (Mar 9, 2008)

xevi89 said:


> At 160lb I wouldn't go with anything over 159. You would probably be best off with 155-157.


So length has more to do with weight than my actual height? That's not what I had expected.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Dave Legacy said:


> So length has more to do with weight than my actual height? That's not what I had expected.


LoL, length PRIMARILY has to do with weight.


----------



## Dave Legacy (Mar 9, 2008)

Trace63 said:


> LoL, length PRIMARILY has to do with weight.


DOH! Well I'd better not go rush out and buy anything until I've got all my facts straight. Thanks for all the solid info, everyone!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm 6'2 like 170lbs size 11 boot and I currently ride a burton royale. Its nice for all mountain and I can do rails and jumps with it too. I'm looking to get a freestyle board tho and I'm thinking Rome machine or Rome artifact


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

burton, rome, ride, gnu, never summer, nitro, etc... any of the big snowboard brands will have a board that's just right for you really. look at their websites and they usually have good descriptions of what terrain their best for. they should also tell you the weight range for each length.

im 6'1", 195lbs, size 12 boots, and i have a nitro magnum (161cm). it's all terrain, but goes to the park if it wants to. i really like it, and would recommend it. i also have ride bindings and salomon boots, which came highly recommended to me. 

make sure you try on your boots, and maybe try on a coulple pairs even if the first ones seem perfect, just so you have something to campare to.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm 6'4" 165lbs with size 11 boots and I ride a Rome Anthem with Rome Targa's; great setup. I would check out the Rome Flag as I believe it is the same board with a bit more width for your 12's.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

mbhakti said:


> I'm 6'4" 165lbs with size 11 boots and I ride a Rome Anthem with Rome Targa's; great setup. I would check out the Rome Flag as I believe it is the same board with a bit more width for your 12's.


Holy Crap! Thats like...anorexic. ><

6'5 here at 220lbs and size 14 boot with a Rome Flag 168cm and Rome 390's


----------



## Dave Legacy (Mar 9, 2008)

mbhakti said:


> I'm 6'4" 165lbs with size 11 boots and I ride a Rome Anthem with Rome Targa's; great setup. I would check out the Rome Flag as I believe it is the same board with a bit more width for your 12's.


We're almost the exact same size except the shoe size. What length board did you go with?


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

168cm Rome Flag.  Snatched the last one for $300.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

I got a 159 and like it a lot. I'm happy I didn't go bigger with the 161.


----------



## Dave Legacy (Mar 9, 2008)

mbhakti said:


> I got a 159 and like it a lot. I'm happy I didn't go bigger with the 161.


Thanks for that info. I'm pretty set on a 159 Arbor Wasteland w/Rome 390s. 161 sounds too big and 155 sounds too short. Too bad the So Cal season is almost over.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey all. I'm doing research for a school project on the Big & Tall market segment in Snowboarding. If you are over 6', over size 11 and/or over 200lbs. and wouldn't mind taking a 5 minute survey, go to:

Big & Tall Snow

or go to BigUglySnow.com

Thanks and Ride On!


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

quote:
im 6'1", 195lbs, size 12 boots, and i have a nitro magnum (161cm). it's all terrain, but goes to the park if it wants to. i really like it, and would recommend it. i also have ride bindings and salomon boots, which came highly recommended to me. 

make sure you try on your boots, and maybe try on a coulple pairs even if the first ones seem perfect, just so you have something to campare to.[/QUOTE]
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Wow sounds familiar I have a nitro magnum 165 and salomon synapse boots, burton co2 bindings and my other board is a morrow source wide 155. I'm 225 6 ft size 13 wide hoofs..


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

I'm 6'3" 200 and if I could suggest one board for you, it'd be a CAPiTA mid life artist 158. They're kind of hard to find, but if you can get your hands on one, it will rock your world. about a 26 waist with a super deep sidecut and long contact length. This board rides like a porsche. Some shop called Red Belly has them for $252.

- a2zBoardShop


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2008)

xevi89 said:


> I ride a Rome Machine and it has a 26.2cm (wider) base. It performs great on the whole mountain including the park. For you I would go with a 157 or 159 but thats up to you. A good binding option would be the Rome 390s or Targas. 390s being a little softer for freestyle/park and Targas be a little stiffer and all mountain. I don't want to press my set up on you but it truly is a nice one. (I ride the 390s btw)
> 
> Boot wise, go with whatever fits comfortably.


I ride a Machine w/ deh Targas, I love it so much . But there is no huge difference between them and the 390s other than crazy customization and a TINY bit more stiffness, when maxed out.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2008)

What sound perfect for you, big foot experimenter? Deh Rome Flag. When I am rich enough I will pick it up myself to complement deh Machine on powder days.


----------



## Juzzs8 (May 16, 2008)

Hey bud.
i'm 6 foot 6 188LB size 13 Boots. i ride a 159 5150 wide board, DC Phase Boots, and Flow amp 5 Bidnings.
Its great for me. i wouldnt want any bigger.

Good luck with your findings mate!


----------

